# Surf Fishing Humor



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

How about a little surf fishing humor? I know some of you veterans have some good ones, but I will start. Just complete the sentence:
You know you're addicted to surf fishing if...
- Your freezer smells like a bait shop
- you sell your used rods so you can buy someone else's used rod
- you're constantly thinking of ways to "rig up" your surf fishing truck
- you arrange your surf gear in the garage like it's the crown jewels
- you stock up on "off mosquito spray" every time you go to the store

How bout it guys (and gals)?


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

My old car had treble hooks stuck in the cloth back trunk. 
Couple weeks ago I laid down to go to bed and somehow got stuck by one too.

The winner for me is when I was giving my car a nice clean up I found a shriveled up dead shrimp that somehow jumped out of my livewell under my passenger seat. No idea how long he'd been there. 

I need a truck.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

You're wading to the sand bar, with a wetsuit on, freezing to death - and you wouldn't want to be anywhere else in the world.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Quite a few years before Ike, I was fishing the fall bullred run on Galveston Fishing Pier. I had caught and decked about a 30inch'r , a little smaller than what we'd been catching most of that day. This red didn't have a spot any where on him. Either side. All the time I was removing the hook for release, this fish was drumming like crazy. Probably more than I'd ever heard a red "drum". People gathered around as they usually will and out of the group I heard an elderly gentleman say" What is that?....a croaker?" Some of the folks kinda laughed at him and I felt for the old man and said "no it's a red"...He said "that ain't no red, got no spot on his tail".....I released the fish and a short while later I had to make the 3mile trek(seemed like) to the restroom. As I rounded the corner of the T-head, there sat the old gentleman with his wife. I heard him tell her, "that's the old boy that caught that giant croaker"...I walked on by and smiled to myself, yessir, maybe that was a big croaker....


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, if we're just going to start spinning tales............

Many years ago, I was on the old Gulfhaven pier (later known as the Dirty Pelican). This was back when the circle at the end went all the way around, before the storms progressively chopped it up. It was during the fall, and the rods were stacked about 6 inches apart around that circle. We had fished all night with no action. Just about daylight a little squall hit us. There was a sheltered area a little ways back from the circle, and everyone crowded under that shelter. I was the first one back out after the squall passed, rebaited and cast out. Just as my bait hit the water a red sucked it down, and I was on. When they saw me bowed up, everyone else came hustling back out. I told them I saw that red swimming on top and cast to it.

I don't know if anyone believed me, but nobody was there to see, so they couldn't dispute me. LOL


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

bigfost said:


> You're wading to the sand bar, with a wetsuit on, freezing to death - and you wouldn't want to be anywhere else in the world.


Good one! I can relate. Early this year, I fished ~6hrs thru a cold, windy, rainy morning because the bite was on. LOL


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

You know you're addicted to surf fishing if...

your wife has her own surfrods.
the lightning, thunder and rain doesn't keep you from setting rods and reeling in fish.
you can tell what the conditions are at the beach just by looking out your front door.
you have complete access to surfrods hanging in the garage.
you own cast nets in these sizes 3ft, 4ft, 5ft, 6 & 7ft. and they have their own bucket.
you have 3 flowtroll bait buckets and use all of them.
you have collected 6-800lbs of lead for making surf weights.
the amount of copper wire you have saved for weighs constitutes it's sale for more tackle.
you carry 2 spare 2400yrd spools of line with you while surf-fishing.
you have 2 tackle boxes and one tackle bag dedicated to surf-fishing.
you do not consider any type of lure as surf-fishing tackle


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

DANO said:


> You know you're addicted to surf fishing if...
> 
> your wife has her own surfrods.
> the lightning, thunder and rain doesn't keep you from setting rods and reeling in fish.
> ...


Wow! LOL


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Spectaker said:


> My old car had treble hooks stuck in the cloth back trunk.
> Couple weeks ago I laid down to go to bed and somehow got stuck by one too.
> 
> The winner for me is when I was giving my car a nice clean up I found a shriveled up dead shrimp that somehow jumped out of my livewell under my passenger seat. No idea how long he'd been there.
> ...


You definitely need a truck. I recently traded my new F-150 with my wife for her 2001 Dakota, so I could have a truck I did not have to worry about "corroding" on the beach. It cost me big time at Sharkathon when it broke down the first day and I missed fishing the whole weekend, but it was worth it now that I have it fixed up.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

You know you are addicted to surf fishing...

Your wife screams at you from the laundry room about the shrimp in your pocket (again).

Anyone who gets in your vehicle says "Wow, sand!"

You remember the tide tables better than your kids' birthdates.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

You live in Dallas - and one day you over-hear your 8 year old son say to his friend that his Dad has more Surf-fishing gear than Bass Pro Shop!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

You know you are addicted to surf fishing...

when your lawn is knee high.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

surfguy said:


> You definitely need a truck. I recently traded my new F-150 with my wife for her 2001 Dakota, so I could have a truck I did not have to worry about "corroding" on the beach. It cost me big time at Sharkathon when it broke down the first day and I missed fishing the whole weekend, but it was worth it now that I have it fixed up.


Ouch. That's rough. I had a 2004 Hyundai Accent 5 speed that I got stuck in the sand by myself a few times. First time I got stuck, I shrugged and decided that that would be where I was fishing for the day. Lol.
Working on getting a Ford Ranger or Tacoma. On a tight budget though.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

SurfRunner said:


> You know you are addicted to surf fishing...
> 
> when your lawn is knee high.


Good one! My wife would never let me get away with that. As hoped, this thread is becoming very educational.:biggrin: I have a few more:
You know when you are addicted to surf fishing...
- if you are reading this thread right now waiting for the Texans game to start. 
- if you're not embarassed to admit it.
- if you ever caught a southern stargazer and knew what it was.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

-if u r posting on here while the game is on
-if u missed the 1st 15 min of the game to drop off a surf rod to get wrapped
-cleaning your reels while the game is on. Lol.......


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

You noticed the wind is dead calm by looking at your trees in your yard

You check the flags to see the wind direction

You check the cams and the waves look uniform and the water color is good

You enjoy catching finger mullet in the surf as much as you like fishing

You have lost a rod and reel when in your car and a Jack carries off your rod


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

You know you're addicted to surf fishing if...

you know the exact length of your personal best redfish, trout, flounder, jack & shark, 

but you have absolutley no idea how long your kids were at birth


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

It's late March or early April on Mustang Is. the seaweed is already 2ft. high on the beach. Wind is about 18mph from who knows what direction. Surf is easy 3ft mostly more. Got your waders on but still cold with the wind. Catching some whiting along with tons of hardheads and the odd shark. Bring in a decent trout. Someone shows up from way north and ask "how's the fishing" you can honestly say "I've done better on worse days". Not sure I added to the humour of this thread but that's my story.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's one. 

You work so you can afford to fish.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

one Friday about 10 years ago I drove 175 miles to PINS, then another 30 miles down the beach before I finally admitted there was no outrunning the sargassum and you could walk on it in the surf in South Texas... I packed up around midnight and headed off the island for Gorda... at the entrance of the park there was a large grass flats/dune fire and they had shut the park road down. All northbound traffic was diverted to the beach where I drove another 15 miles or so to BHP... headed NE and made it to the windmills at Gorda about the time the sun was coming up Saturday morning... fished until Sunday afternoon then drove 200 miles home... addicted?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

jc said:


> one Friday about 10 years ago I drove 175 miles to PINS, then another 30 miles down the beach before I finally admitted there was no outrunning the sargassum and you could walk on it in the surf in South Texas... I packed up around midnight and headed off the island for Gorda... at the entrance of the park there was a large grass flats/dune fire and they had shut the park road down. All northbound traffic was diverted to the beach where I drove another 15 miles or so to BHP... headed NE and made it to the windmills at Gorda about the time the sun was coming up Saturday morning... fished until Sunday afternoon then drove 200 miles home... addicted?


Ya think! LOL :walkingsm


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Shortest rod you have is 10 foot
You have to use a trailer to haul gear to the beach
When your talkin about hittin the bars your not talking about the goin drinkin
You sit and think of ways to add just 1 more rod holder to the truck.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

DANO said:


> You know you're addicted to surf fishing if...
> 
> your wife has her own surfrods.
> the lightning, thunder and rain doesn't keep you from setting rods and reeling in fish.
> ...


That's funny right there!

Dont forget your computer has G-town surf on ALL DAY! :rotfl:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Rawpower said:


> That's funny right there!
> 
> Dont forget your computer has G-town surf on ALL DAY! :rotfl:


Rawpower, Haven't heard from you in awhile. Where you been? Good to hear from you.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

your work computer has a google tab opened with live galveston surf cam.
you have more gears then you can use all by yourself but still want to buy more.
you bring all your gears for 6 hrs of fishing by yourself.
you spend 2 hrs to catch fresh live bait enough for group of 10 but your are the one fishing.
you outfitted your truck/suv to fit all your gears but dont have room for anyone else or your dog.
you spend more time cleaning your gears then your house.
you have a $3000 dinning table set with full of reels, leaders, weights and other stuff.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

tank8677 said:


> your work computer has a google tab opened with live galveston surf cam.
> you have more gears then you can use all by yourself but still want to buy more.
> you bring all your gears for 6 hrs of fishing by yourself.
> you spend 2 hrs to catch fresh live bait enough for group of 10 but your are the one fishing.
> ...


LOL Now that's hardcore. Good ones!


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

I posted above. But tonight did realize how hardcore I was till I went out to make ice. You can buy Ice at Buckkees etc. but when you have freezer just for surf fishing you are hardcore. Cubes for drinks, bigger blocks for bait cooling, more cubes for bait and fish you caught. You know the diff. when you can tell the difference between pure water and tap water.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

surffan said:


> I posted above. But tonight did realize how hardcore I was till I went out to make ice. You can buy Ice at Buckkees etc. but when you have freezer just for surf fishing you are hardcore. Cubes for drinks, bigger blocks for bait cooling, more cubes for bait and fish you caught. You know the diff. when you can tell the difference between pure water and tap water.


I hear ya. My freezer in the garage is stocked with fish, bait, ice and water for surf fishing..sad but true. sad3sm


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

We have two freezers. The newer and nicer one is my bait freezer.

We have to keep our priorities straight.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

bigfost said:


> We have two freezers. The newer and nicer one is my bait freezer.
> 
> We have to keep our priorities straight.


Absolutely! LOL


----------

